# Show me those veil tails!



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Because veil tails are so often ignored and not as prized, I would LOVE to see pictures of your most beautiful fish! I don't have any pictures of my past veil tails but would love to see what everyone here has.

So let's see those veil tails!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I don't really care what breed a betta is, they're all full of spunk! Anyway this is Steve, he was originally my dads but he was given to me when I took over the fish care.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

He is really beautiful.....

Here is one of mine.... Ember


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

This is my betta and still no name for him after 4 months.
View attachment 54077


View attachment 54078


View attachment 54080


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Bettabettabetta in all of his red/orange/yellow/purple/blue/white/silver beauty. Oh, and look at the left edge of the picture >.>


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow. I love their tail shape and I always find their colors to be so striking. Has anybody ever seen a mustard gas veil tail? I saw one that would have been a mustard gas if it was more yellow and less peachy.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I own one but he has fin rot right now. His name is Poncho. Here is Red anyways. He's my oldest betta. Don't know how old but he was huge when I got him and I have had him for a year... or maybe longer? I can't remember :lol:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

These guys have all passed on:

BEFORE









AFTER


















2 VT females, 1 CT


















Bubba J









These ones are living:



















Ba SIng Se:


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

So pretty! By the way, I love that you named one Cyndaquil and one Ba Sing Se.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Goldie







Redtail


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My two Veiltails


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Call me crazy but VTs are my favorite Went through a CT phase recently so now I have 5 of them, and I do love them but boy if anything happens to their fins, they turn into PKs, then grow back all wiry So ode to the VTs! I'll have to try to figure out my camera and post my VTs (6 of them).


----------



## Dutch (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

My favorite VT (Keller) and his most recent bubble nest-


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Veiltails are BY FAR my favorite tail type (With HMPKs coming in second)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

mines is a strange coloring,
well anyways, this is Zero he is my black marble dragon VT  pics:


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Tikibird, where did you get the Princess Celestia tank decoration?? Really really wanna get one!! :-D :-D

I have a veil tail too, named Kevin Fisher. I really like them! People always put them down, but I really like them!!

You cn see Kevin in my album. :-D


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I only had Red for a few days - he seemed quite vigorous, but on the morning of the third day, he was gone. He was a beauty of a VT though.

View attachment 54127


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is Link, my first betta! 

View attachment 54128


----------



## Tobythefish (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's two of Ares!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I LIVE for VTs I think I am going to try and breed a really high-class line soon! I see so many (sorry) ugly and misbred VTs everwhere because people dont care about them. VTs..... I love you..


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is Velvet.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have two right now. 

Henri ~









Gideon ~ (this is an OLD pic, he's got a kritter keeper now)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this is the first day i got Zero:
















he is changing on me :3


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

There are so many beautiful varieties of bettas but I am kind of partial to the simplicity of veiltails. I need to spend some time getting good pics but here's Stanley Zbornak.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice tank ^^ and beautiful fish


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> nice tank ^^ and beautiful fish


Thanks! I really am falling for this little guy. It's amazing what personality these fish have!

You guys all have such beautiful fish!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I too Love our tank.... so simple and so pretty!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is so "modern" looking, i love it  and thanks ;p


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I love looking at these pictures, it makes me want to go out and buy some more. xD Ah well, for now I'll have to stick to my three. I had this gorgeous red lady VT but she died of dropsy a few months ago. She was such a sweetheart though. I was still very new to betta care when I got her so I kept her and another female in a 1.5 gallon bowl. After she died I seriously did my research on betta care and now her former bowlmate, Eugeney, is in a 5 gal. with my newest addition, Hilda.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here are my past VT betta's:
Katrina, ??? female:








Skylight, royal blue male (i had him and died before i was in this forum):








Strawberry, red head combodian:








Luna PK/VT bi-color wild type female:








Rose, pink combodian female:








and then i have this OLD photo, before i got into this forum as well, i had a sorority:








who ever see's this is one of the first to see them  i had 2 royal blue VT females, 1 combodian VT female, and 1 CT wild type (like lacey)
2 blue's- Sapphire, and scarlet
1 combodian- Flare
1 wild type- diamond


----------



## brenna33 (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful Veil tails!!
This is mine, Harold:


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

My goodness, I am LOVING these veil tails. Keep them coming! I have rarely seen such colors in this breed.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

For a while I thought I liked half moons best, but I think my favorite are vt.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's my "LuckyBlue"


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

This is my new guy who just started eating for me today. He is very timid and not as active as my other fish. I am hoping he pulls through whatever was making his gills bright red when I got him. (He needs a name)









This is an old picture of Kham:









This is my other VT male I don't have a name for yet he is a newer fish. I got him because I thought maybe he was given up to PetSmart to re-home. He was older then any of the fish they had. He needs a name too:









Sorry a couple I posted are big pictures


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> This is my new guy who just started eating for me today. He is very timid and not as active as my other fish. I am hoping he pulls through whatever was making his gills bright red when I got him. (He needs a name)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

LuckyBlue said:


> Here's my "LuckyBlue"


Beautiful boy! I hope you don't mind if I use him for my betta eye candy album on my facebook page. 

I usually like halfmoons best but switch my preference sometimes with crowntails. After my crowntail boy died I couldn't bare to look at any others but I would not mind another. Veiltails are also very beautiful and sometimes I prefer them, if they have that certain charm I'm looking for.


----------



## upsideduck (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got a new veiltail yesterday. His name is Catamere, and I need to put some pics. I love the veiltails with the shorter, poofy tails and almost delta like spread. I'm going to breed a line of those. The veiltails need to re-emerge as one of the "good tail types".


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's one of my female VTs Cleo (on the right, flirting with her CT boyfriend)


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

My second boy Redtail 









My First boy Goldie









And the one that past away last month Lily.


----------



## betta4life (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow beautiful VT's everyone!! I for one don't have a VT, but would love to get one! they are gorgeous fish


----------



## kafkabeetle (Jul 11, 2010)

So many beautiful fish!

Here's my VT Helmut, when I first got him and he was recovering from a tail blowout and after a few months of good care colored him up a bit.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My lovely Marmaduke <3 


















Stu


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

VTs are mass bred mutts, it's so difficult to find any good ones. That being said you now understand my frustration with working with VTs lol. I love, love, love, love, love a simple veil tail in a planted tank. They're so graceful and have great personality. Since I can't find any local that appeal to me (nor do I wish to support stores) I'm getting some shipped to me. I'm starting from scratch using HMPKs and traditional PKs. I'll be showing my VTs in the New Breeders class in the Fall.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Mr. V. Do you think that my VT would have any chance in any type of show presenting them or would it probably not do as well


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

His anal fins needs some work on the rays towards the bottoms but he's what I look for in VTs. Nice long fins (not overly long), gently flowing downwards. 

www.bettaterritory.nl has the bettas4all show standards.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. Thanks for the link! So how good would he do in a show? 5th place? With around 20-30 bettas

I noticed the rays. So how would I improve that? When you start breeding VTs can you send me a high quality female that would perfect the rays?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

found a pic of Zero flaring :3 :








mr.V is he good for breeding? am just curious :lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mo said:


> Yes. Thanks for the link! So how good would he do in a show? 5th place? With around 20-30 bettas
> 
> I noticed the rays. So how would I improve that? When you start breeding VTs can you send me a high quality female that would perfect the rays?


If it was an all veil show he'd place well. In the IBC he doesn't stand a chance. He could place well in New Breeders.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the feedback, I don't think I'll breed him as he is 2.5 years old and hasn't built a bubble nest even with motivation, live foods, tannins, etc.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I found more pics









This guy jumped to his doom - didnt even make it out of QT


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I love the one that is purple pink.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Meet Guppy... he is just a plane orange fish, but I think he is a beautiful veil tail.










and this is my new favorite picture of him:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BTW, many of the females here are actually PKs. Just to let you guys know  I work with a lot of trad PKs so I can spot em.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i don't think mines are PKs, but tikibird's is


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

okay, I'm new this so please forgive my ignorance. What's a PK?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PK = Plakat. Thai for "biting fish". Basically a short fin betta is considered a PK. The male in my avatar is a HMPK, or short fin halfmoon.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

@bl1507: Your Luna is a PK :O And Zero isn't a black dragon. I have no idea what to call him either though lol.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I love all of your vieltails!  SO beautiful! I have one vieltail named Elmo. I'm honestly not interested much in Vieltails but Elmo really caught my eye. He just has the cutest face (and personality!). That's the best part about Bettas, so I guess the tail part doesn't really matter as much.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> PK = Plakat. Thai for "biting fish". Basically a short fin betta is considered a PK. The male in my avatar is a HMPK, or short fin halfmoon.


 Wow, there is so much to learn about these little guys. This is day 11 as a new betta patent for me. I had no idea what I was in for.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Here are some of my veils! Enjoy!!

Bloo

















Cinder









Castiel

















Gabriel

















Azazel

















Starfire


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

a black marble XP he is changing colors on me, he is a sloppy dragon though, haha.
well sadly luna passed away :'( i almost had her for a year


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sivan said:


> Wow. I love their tail shape and I always find their colors to be so striking. Has anybody ever seen a mustard gas veil tail? I saw one that would have been a mustard gas if it was more yellow and less peachy.



I have a mustard gas VT. His name is Chronos.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

All 5 of my fish are VT. Here they are. Sequin, Blush (yes, she's a girl. I've seen her drop eggs), Shortcake, Westley, and Buttercup.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow, i love blush o.o i kinda miss having a female VT up here


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

These are mine - ones I had, and ones I have. 

(about time I can spam my VTs xD)

Skull, Juniper, Jekyll, Dally, Shiloh, Nemphis, El Dorado, Crayola, Spartan and Zebra


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

This is my VT Masa!  I thought I loved HMs, but honestly, I think that's changed to VTs. He's so outgoing and spunky. He even has a mustache! My friend and I call him the french betta


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahahaha he has a mustache!!! <3


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> i don't think mines are PKs, but tikibird's is


I wondered about some of the females but assumed since they came from walmart they were VT's. Which one?


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Patriot










Miyax










Cheeka
Sorry she is camera shy.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i made a picture. :B of all my veil males i have photos of. mostly did it to show someone the amazing boys i've gotten. :V









i know it's big. :I but, that's..
Cup, Hyde, Purple
Pyro, Scout, Gackt
Sniper

:B sadly, i only have Pyro, Scout, and Sniper left. ;n; Cup was my oldest, Hyde and Gackt were poisoned by a bad storage bin, and i lost Purple in the death wave i got last year.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Picked up a pretty blue/orange fella this morning.


----------



## arin (Mar 26, 2012)

This is Handsome Dude and Razzy....Our poor little Razzy isn't doing so well right now but hopefully he will get better soon


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I wondered about some of the females but assumed since they came from walmart they were VT's. Which one?


india looks like one, but i can't be sure


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

What do you look for in PK fins? I think I asked about India a while ago but I dont remember the verdict

And here is Uncle Iroh - he is a pain to get a pic of - very skittish

I picked him cause of the funky random red stripe in his fin


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I like everyone's VT's! Here's one of mine.. It's not that good of a picture but eh.. This is Jewel.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would love to show off mine! I have mostly VT's mostly cause they are cheaper and because thats what I find at walmart lol so here we go:

Aki - Just got him yesterday from walmart









Blurp my only VT female from petco









Arashi - another walmart find









and Koi another petco fish









I haven't gotten a fish from petsmart since my first fish. They all come from walmart or petco. Kinda odd being petsmart is closer..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

koi is so cool looking!!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks! He is a darker red now that he has his own tank. I should get some updated pics of him as he looks a little different. His tail has also changed slightly due to the fact that he kept chewing it off.


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

dis is brooke


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:3 He's new! He has fin rot, was shipped with and stayed with goldies... He wiggles his little bottom stiffly to swim but sure enough in due time he will be feeling like a million!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)




----------

